# Frage zur PC leistung



## Xelyna1990 (26. Dezember 2012)

Hallo, folgendes.

Ich hab die möglichkeit recht günstig an einen Rechner zu kommen um eine Alternative zu meinen Notebook zu haben und doch ab und zu mal den ein oder anderen titel zu Spielen.

Frage ist natürlich, lohnt sich das ganze, viel zahlen müsste ich nicht trotzdem würde es mich interessieren ob die titel die ich so Spiele darauf auch laufen würden.

Fokus liegt hauptsächlich auf Leage of legends, das wird sicher laufen ,nebenbei spiel ich aber auch gerne folgendes.

WoW
Dayz
Borderlands 2
Battlefield 3
Guild wars 2

Die Specs des Rechners wären folgende 

AMD Dual Core 6000+
8Gb Arbeitsspeicher
GeForce 9800+

Grad wegen der Grafikarte mach ich mir sorgen, die scheint doch sehr in die jahre gekommen zu sein, allerdings finde ich im internet nicht grad die infos die mir klar zeigen was welches teil kann.

mfg


----------



## Blut und Donner (26. Dezember 2012)

Nicht mehr als 100,- für den. Was hast du für ein laptop?


----------



## Chmas (27. Dezember 2012)

Laufähigkeit deiner Gewünschten Spiele:

WoW (mit Low Grafikeinstellung sollte es flüssig laufen wenn du aber höher stellst kann es mit Addons und im 25er+ Riad zu hängern/lags führen)
Dayz (mit Einstellung:1680x1050, gering/normal, Sichtweite 3.000 spielbar auf gering dauerhaft höhere FPS als 34)
Borderlands 2 (mit Einstellung gering/mittel auch in explosionsreichen schlachten gut Spielbar)
Battlefield 3 (mit minimalen Einstellung spielbar)
Guild Wars2 (mittlerer Einstellung flüssigspielbar) 

Also kaufen würde ich dieses System niemals würde ihn maximal zum abspielen von DVD/Blurays für mein Fernseher nutzen und dann würde ich nicht mehr als 50Euro zahlen da es für 300-450 Euro schon deutlich schnellere PC Systeme gibt...


----------



## Xelyna1990 (27. Dezember 2012)

Ich weiß gar nicht welches model das notebook genau ist auf jeden fall ist es grad so für WoW und Lol zu gebrauchen obwohl Lol im gegensatz zu wow nicht mit 30 sondern 20 bis 15 FPS läuft, warum auch immer lol mehr leistung frist...

Je nach browser laufen auch HD videos nicht über 720P

ich will halt echt nicht so viel für nen rechner ausgeben weil ich echt nicht mehr so oft am PC spiele und besonders hab ich keine ahnung wie man sich einen PC zusammenbaut, und von Komplettsystemen wird ja generell immer abgeraten, obwohl die von Chmas 350 bis 400 euro noch drin wären, eventuell auch 500€ aber spätestens da ist halt die Grenze erreicht^^.



> WoW (mit Low Grafikeinstellung sollte es flüssig laufen wenn du aber höher stellst kann es mit Addons und im 25er+ Riad zu hängern/lags führen)
> Dayz (mit Einstellung:1680x1050, gering/normal, Sichtweite 3.000 spielbar auf gering dauerhaft höhere FPS als 34)
> Borderlands 2 (mit Einstellung gering/mittel auch in explosionsreichen schlachten gut Spielbar)
> Battlefield 3 (mit minimalen Einstellung spielbar)
> Guild Wars2 (mittlerer Einstellung flüssigspielbar)



WoW nur mit Low Grafik einstellungen? Aber Guild wars auf mittel?  ^^ das hört sich leicht absurd an.

Ich raide auf den momentanen laptop (random raids ich hab keine festen und ich raide ohne addons) mit 20 FPS, wenn ich Queste hab ich 30 und spiele wie Guild wars oder Battlefield 3 laufen definitiv nicht, dh nehmme ich an das addons wirklich extrem viel performance ziehen müssen sonst fällt es mir echt schwer das nachzuvollziehen^^


----------



## H2OTest (27. Dezember 2012)

Xelyna1990 schrieb:


> ich will halt echt nicht so viel für nen rechner ausgeben weil ich echt nicht mehr so oft am PC spiele und besonders hab ich keine ahnung wie man sich einen PC zusammenbaut, und von Komplettsystemen wird ja generell immer abgeraten, obwohl die von Chmas 350 bis 400 euro noch drin wären, eventuell auch 500€ aber spätestens da ist halt die Grenze erreicht^^.



mit 500 euro lässt sich schon was anfangen - der zusammenbau ist gegensatz zum abbau auch nicht schwer


----------



## Xelyna1990 (27. Dezember 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> mit 500 euro lässt sich schon was anfangen - der zusammenbau ist gegensatz zum abbau auch nicht schwer



Ich hab in meiner Kindheit ungefähr 3 Prozesossren zerlegt weil ich schon vom einstecken des dinges überfordert war, hab in Technick eine 6 (dafür in hauswirtschaft dann eine 2 ;D) dann hab ich es geschaft ein par Rechner durch nen stromschlag irgendwie zu rösten und irgendwie hab ich auch mal bei einen Mainbord beim einschrauben irgendwas mit nem abstand ding nicht gemacht und es dadurch kaput gemacht das der ganze rechner unter strom stand =D ich trau es mir wirklich nicht zu und 500€ dann in den sand zu setzen nur weil meine umbegabtheit in dem thema wieder zuschlägt ist es mir echt nicht wert xD

Das einzige was ich wirklich sicher einbauen kann ist Grafikarten, und Ram, eventuell kann ich noch ein Laufwerk einbauen wobei ich dann aber spätestens bei diesen Master Slave ding überfordert bin =D

Nehmen wir mal an ich würde es doch versuchen oder hätte jemand der mir das zusammenbauen würde, was würde man denn so mit 400€ bis 500€ zusammen kriegen? ^^


----------



## H2OTest (27. Dezember 2012)

Von Painshkes

_*Der ~500€-PC*

Intel Core i3-3220 
ASRock H77 Pro4 
8GB Corsair Vengeance LP DDR3 1600MHz CL9
Xigmatek Asgard Pro
Thermaltake Hamburg 530W
LG Electronics GH24NS90
Seagate Barracuda 1TB
XFX HD6870 DualFan_


----------



## Legendary (27. Dezember 2012)

Xelyna1990 schrieb:


> Ich hab in meiner Kindheit ungefähr 3 Prozesossren zerlegt weil ich schon vom einstecken des dinges überfordert war, hab in Technick eine 6 (dafür in hauswirtschaft dann eine 2 ;D) dann hab ich es geschaft ein par Rechner durch nen stromschlag irgendwie zu rösten und irgendwie hab ich auch mal bei einen Mainbord beim einschrauben irgendwas mit nem abstand ding nicht gemacht und es dadurch kaput gemacht das der ganze rechner unter strom stand =D ich trau es mir wirklich nicht zu und 500&#8364; dann in den sand zu setzen nur weil meine umbegabtheit in dem thema wieder zuschlägt ist es mir echt nicht wert xD
> 
> Das einzige was ich wirklich sicher einbauen kann ist Grafikarten, und Ram, eventuell kann ich noch ein Laufwerk einbauen wobei ich dann aber spätestens bei diesen Master Slave ding überfordert bin =D
> 
> Nehmen wir mal an ich würde es doch versuchen oder hätte jemand der mir das zusammenbauen würde, was würde man denn so mit 400&#8364; bis 500&#8364; zusammen kriegen? ^^



Wenn du mir paar Pics wie dein Avatar in groß schickst bau ich dir den Rechner kostenlos zusammen. *hust*



BTW: So etwas wie Master/Slave gibt es seit SATA sowieso nicht mehr, bzw. muss man nicht mehr manuell jumpern.


----------



## Xelyna1990 (27. Dezember 2012)

Danke =) Das Reicht locker für alles was ich spielemässig in der zukunft so vor hab, ich glaub ich werde es tatsächlich versuchen das ganze zusammenzubauen, ich denke mit ein par anleitungen aus dem netz krieg selbst ich mit meinen zwei Linken händen das hin =D



> Wenn du mir paar Pics wie dein Avatar in groß schickst bau ich dir den Rechner kostenlos zusammen. *hust*



xD i Refuse





> BTW: So etwas wie Master/Slave gibt es seit SATA sowieso nicht mehr, bzw. muss man nicht mehr manuell jumpern.



Ah gut zu wissen =) Schön das die Welt der Technick wohl immer idiotenfreundlicher wird ^^

edit:

Brauch ich noch was? Ich hab öfters mal was von ner Wärmeleitapste für die CPU gelesen die man scheinbar zwischen CPU und Kühler macht.


----------



## Legendary (27. Dezember 2012)

Xelyna1990 schrieb:


> xD i Refuse
> 
> Ah gut zu wissen =) Schön das die Welt der Technick wohl immer idiotenfreundlicher wird ^^



Versuch wars wert. 


Joa das wird sie...schade für Leute wie mich, die damit Geld verdienen. Aber ok, es gibt immer noch genug Leute die heutzutage nicht mal ein Windows installiert bekommen.


----------



## Chmas (28. Dezember 2012)

WoW ist Grafikintensiver als LoL zumnindestens auf jeden Fall wenn 25 Leute gleichzeitig anfangen zu bomben, aoe Heals und ähnliches rausschmeißen und dann ein Addon wie Recount alles zusammen rechnet und gleichzeitig alle Addons und Grafiken geladen werden müssen so wars zumindestens mit mein PC den ich vor 3-4 Jahren hatte der ähnlich viel Power wie deiner hat und da hats extrem gelaggt wenn ich Grafik auf mittel mit recount 20-40 adds gebombt habe im riad wars dann unspielbar... und heute ists sicher nicht besser geworden.


----------



## Blut und Donner (28. Dezember 2012)

Xelyna1990 schrieb:


> Brauch ich noch was? Ich hab öfters mal was von ner Wärmeleitapste für die CPU gelesen die man scheinbar zwischen CPU und Kühler macht.



Das ist beim boxed Kühler alles schon dabei. (Zumindest bei den Prozessoren die ich bisher hatte) 

Falls du das Teil wirklich selbst zusammenbaust, würde ich mich streng nach der Bedienungsanleitung des Mainboards halten, dann kannst du kaum was falsch machen.


----------



## Xelyna1990 (28. Dezember 2012)

Naja gut ich benutze wie gesagt keine addons deswegen hab ich wohl in Wow generell bessere Performance.

Am montag werde ich die teile wohl bestellen und mich dann Hinsetzen, ich hab mich jetzt etwas informiert und ich krieg das schon hin ist wirklich um einiges idiotensicherer geworden =)

Ich muss mir nur noch ein anderes Gehäuse suchen das passt und Groß genug ist da das hier verlinkte erst am 11.01 verfügbar ist und so lange möchte ich dann doch nicht warten^^


----------



## myadictivo (28. Dezember 2012)

Xelyna1990 schrieb:


> Ich hab in meiner Kindheit ungefähr 3 Prozesossren zerlegt weil ich schon vom einstecken des dinges überfordert war



die meisten online-shops bieten das zusammenbauen der wunschkomponenten auch an. allerdings kostet der service stolze 50-70 euro je nach shop.
aber kommt unter umständen billiger als einmal mainboard abfackeln oder schraubenzieher über platine ziehen beim lüfter festklemmen usw 

dürfte aber im netz auch ausreichend videoanleitungen zum rechner zusammenbau geben. und kabel und gedöns sind ja schon immer verpolungssicher gehalten.


----------



## Legendary (28. Dezember 2012)

Xelyna1990 schrieb:


> Am montag werde ich die teile wohl bestellen und mich dann Hinsetzen,



Wie gesagt, Angebot steht noch.


----------



## Konov (28. Dezember 2012)

Troll dich Legend-Nerd 

@Xelyna

Nimm dir doch einfach irgendnen Kollegen zur Hand der sich mit technik etwas mehr auskennt als du, gemeinsam wird das dann kein problem sein.


----------



## Legendary (28. Dezember 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Troll dich Legend-Nerd



Legend-Nerd. Like a sir :>


Nur weil ich versuche nett zu sein...

Im Ernst, sich jemanden dazu zu holen ist nicht verkehrt, man kann immer noch genug falsch machen und an Banalitäten verzweifeln wie z.B. die Kabel vom Gehäuse für Power, Power-LED usw. richtig ins Mobo zu stecken. Und die Wärmeleitpaste bitte HAUCHDÜNN auf die Die (und nur da drauf) und schön gleichmäßig verteilen, geht am besten mit ner Scheckkarte.


----------



## Xelyna1990 (28. Dezember 2012)

hihi =D naja zu warten bis jemand zeit hat ist halt immer ne sache, wenn ich glück hab hat da jemand die nächsten tage zeit, wenn ich pech hab, warte ich auch 3 wochen, die geduldt hätte ich nicht da versuch ich es lieber selber.

Allerdings hab ich gesehen das hardware versand das ganze für rund 20€ zusammenbaut, hat jemand mit dem laden erfahrung? 20 euro sind echt nicht die Welt und das wäre es mir wert um mir arbeit zu ersparen =D

Und ich hätte wenn alles gut läuft sogar 600€ Geld ;D würde es sich lohnen stat die 6870 sich ne 7850 dazu zu bestellen ohne das die karte durch die restliche Hardware (grad die CPU) ausgebremst wird?


----------



## Blut und Donner (28. Dezember 2012)

Ich würde überschüssiges Geld eher in einen i5-3330 investieren.


----------



## Rabaz (28. Dezember 2012)

Für mich bzw. für meinen Sohn kam das kürzlich auch in Frage. Die Zusammenstellung habe ich nach den Tipps hier vorgenommen und der Rechner ist wirklich klasse geworden, an der Stelle mal ein kleines Danke.

Zusammenbau hatte ich allerdings auch Bedenken, ich glaube da kann man sehr wohl was falsch machen...und es soll ja sogar so komische Menschen geben die dazu schlichtweg keinen Bock haben. Und bevor ich mir stundenlang youtube-Anleitungsvideos antue und dann auch noch einen Abend mit unsicherem Gefummel verbringe habe ich bei Hardwareversand.de einen schlappen Zwanziger für diesen Service bezahlt. Mit denen war ich auch erst skeptisch weil ich die eine oder andere negative Bewertung irgendwo gelesen hatte, aber im Nachhinein kann ich die zu 100% empfehlen.

Samstags bestellt, Montag gegen 11:00 Uhr eine sms "Rechner zusammengebaut und verpackt", nachmittags die nächste sms "Rechner an dhl übergeben" nebst tracking-Nummer und Dienstag war die Kiste hier. Alles dran, alles drin, sogar die Packungen der Einzelteile mit überflüssigem Zubehör usw.

Wie gesagt ich schneide mir auch nicht selber die Haare oder sowas.


----------



## Konov (28. Dezember 2012)

Rabaz schrieb:


> Für mich bzw. für meinen Sohn kam das kürzlich auch in Frage. Die Zusammenstellung habe ich nach den Tipps hier vorgenommen und der Rechner ist wirklich klasse geworden, an der Stelle mal ein kleines Danke.
> 
> Zusammenbau hatte ich allerdings auch Bedenken, ich glaube da kann man sehr wohl was falsch machen...und es soll ja sogar so komische Menschen geben die dazu schlichtweg keinen Bock haben. Und bevor ich mir stundenlang youtube-Anleitungsvideos antue und dann auch noch einen Abend mit unsicherem Gefummel verbringe habe ich bei Hardwareversand.de einen schlappen Zwanziger für diesen Service bezahlt. Mit denen war ich auch erst skeptisch weil ich die eine oder andere negative Bewertung irgendwo gelesen hatte, aber im Nachhinein kann ich die zu 100% empfehlen.
> 
> ...





Bei mir wars so dass ich direkt Lust hatte zu sehen, wie es funktioniert... und habs einfach ausprobiert und siehe da, der Zusammenbau war nicht so schwierig wie erwartet, zumal heute jeder Furz doppelt und dreifach erklärt wird im Internet, was vor 10-15 Jahren vielleicht auch noch etwas schwieriger war.

Haare schneide ich mir manchmal selbst, warum auch nicht, wenn mans kann? 


Aber ist halt alles ne Geschmacksfrage, der eine bastelt gern selbst rum, der nächste lässt alles machen und bezahlt im zweifel etwas mehr dafür


----------



## Xelyna1990 (28. Dezember 2012)

> Haare schneide ich mir manchmal selbst, warum auch nicht, wenn mans kann?



Das ist eben der Punkt, wenn man es kann, kann eben auch schief gehen und man sieht danach aus wie kraut und rüben und steht mit nichts da =D

Also mein System würde jetzt wie folgt aussehen, musste etwas umdisponieren weil manche teile auch nicht verfügbar sind und ich nicht die geduldt hab bei manchen teilen ne woche länger zu warten:

XFX BLACK DD RADEON 7850 975M 2GB

WD Caviar Blue 500GB SATA 3 6Gb/s

Cooler Master Elite 310 silver, ohne Netzteil

8GB-Kit G.Skill PC3-10667U CL9

ASUS P8B75-M LX, Sockel 1155, mATX, DDR3

LiteOn iHAS124-04 schwarz SATA

Super-Flower Amazon 80Plus 550W

Intel Core i5-3470 Box, LGA1155

Das wäre dann Plus Zusammenbau, Minus Tastatur die ich mir noch dazubestellen muss ziemlich genau 600€ die das ganze kosten würde.

Irgendwo ein Katastrophaler fehler oder kann man das so nehmen?^^


----------



## painschkes (28. Dezember 2012)

_Naja, das mATX-Board wäre jetzt nicht meine erste Wahl - ansonsten kannst du das so machen._


----------



## Konov (28. Dezember 2012)

Fehler können als Anfänger halt beim ersten mal bei Treiberinstallationen usw. auftreten, war jedenfalls bei mir so.... als ich aber herausgefunden hab worans lag, war das auch kein problem mehr


----------



## Xelyna1990 (29. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab noch ne frage, gibt es nicht auch irgendwo Notebooks zu kaufen die ein Gutes preis Leistungs verhältnis für rund 600 bis 700€ haben? Ich weiß viele schwören auf Desktop PC´s und das stimmt ja, ich bin halt echt viel unterwegs und hab einfach eine Vorliebe für Mobile Geräte, und wenn ich von meiner "für wenig geld nen zweit Rechner kaufen" gleich zu einer Großen Neuanschaffung über gehe wärs eigendlich sinnvoller wenn ich das Alte notebook hier in die Tonne Trette und mir dafür dann gleich ein neues möglich Leistungstarkes Gerät hole das ich trotzdem auch eben weiterhin mobil nutzen kann.


----------



## Chmas (29. Dezember 2012)

Also für 600-700 Euro wirds schwer, da gibts dann meistens nur ein Notebook mit 15Zoll 1366x768 Pixel oder 17Zoll 1.600 x 900 falls es dir egal ist und dir die Verarbeitung/Emessionen egal sind gibts ein paar die für WoW, Dayz, Borderlands 2, Battlefield 3, Guild wars 2 ausreichend sind obwohls für Battlefield dann nicht für gute Grafik reicht.

Falls dir ein 15 Zoller eher zusagt dann:
http://www.redcoon.de/B411107-Toshiba-Satellite-L850-1LW_Notebooks
oder
http://www.redcoon.de/B416456-Fujitsu-LIFEBOOK-AH532-NVIDIAGeForce_Notebooks 

Bei ein 17 Zoller empfehle ich eher:
http://www.redcoon.de/B401613-Acer-Aspire-V3-771G-53218G50BDCaii_Notebooks
oder
http://www.redcoon.de/B411157-Toshiba-Satellite-L870-16E_Notebooks

Sind zwar kein DTR mit viel Leistung aber für 600-700 Euro ists eher schwer was gutes im Bereich Display,CPU,GPU zu finden...


----------



## myadictivo (29. Dezember 2012)

Rabaz schrieb:


> Und bevor ich mir stundenlang youtube-Anleitungsvideos antue und dann auch noch einen Abend mit unsicherem Gefummel verbringe habe ich bei Hardwareversand.de einen schlappen Zwanziger für diesen Service bezahlt.



20 euro find ich ja für die erbrachte leistung auch okay. jemand der ahnung von technik hat baut den rechner ja auch in 15minuten zusammen. wenn manche shops aber 50-70 euro verlangen find ichs schon bißl grenzwertig (wenn dann nichtmal die windows installation/treiberkonfiguration dabei ist). außerdem macht das ganze dann preistechnisch auch beinahe nicht mehr wirklich viel aus zu nem kauf in nem pc-laden. und deshalb kauf ich doch im internet : weils billiger ist


----------



## Legendary (29. Dezember 2012)

20 Euro fürn Zusammenbau find ich auch fair, über Hardwareversand hab ich aber schon oft schlechtes gehört / gelesen. Ich kaufe gerne bei Mindfactory ein oder bei Alternate, auch wenn es bei denen nicht supergünstig ist. Für Kleinigkeiten etc. passt auch Amazon - die haben oft kostenlosen Versand.


----------



## Xelyna1990 (29. Dezember 2012)

Ok, ich lass mir das übers wochenende noch mal durch den kopf gehen obs jetzt ein Großer Rechner wird oder ein kleiner.

Ich hab allerdings ein angebot gefunden das ich früher mir mal zulegen wollte : http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/acer+aspire+v3+771g+53214g50maii?eqsqid=eec7daad-2341-4de3-8a3c-1066b032e96b

Die 650M soll ganz gut laufen und für den Preis ok sein, ich hatte bei meinen bruder mal ein anderes model ein 7551g getestet und konnte damit zumindest Guild wars 2 schon auf hohen details spielen sowie borderlands 2 fast auf Maximalen details was mir an sich gereicht hätte und das notebook hatte glaub eine schlechtere GPU.

Obwohl natürlich ein Desktop System bei dem man auf die einstellunegn nicht mehr achten muss im grunde auch einen reitz hat =D mal schauen, auf jeden fall bin ich wohl mit infos genug versorgt =) dank euch


----------



## Rabaz (29. Dezember 2012)

Notebook ist immer irgendwie verlockend weil es einem praktisch und schick erscheint. Man sieht sich im Sommer mal draußen im Garten / Balkon sitzen -> machst du aber dann nicht weil du nichts siehst in der Sonne, angst hast daß es vom wackeligen Gartentisch fällt usw. usw.. Man sieht sich das in der Bahn mal rausholen zum Zeitvertreib -> machst du genau ein mal wenn es neu ist. Über die Leistung wirst du dich wahrscheinlich schon im kommenden Jahr ärgern, mitm desktop zum gleichen Preis kannst du dich noch eine Weile ganz entspannt zurücklehnen.

Es ist so wie mit 500-Euro Handys, man kauft nicht was man braucht sondern auch Image / Lifestyle / Poserei. Eine Vernunft-Entscheidung ist es selten. Kauf dir so ein Teil nicht wenn du 600 Euro hast, sondern wenn du 600 Euro _übrig_ hast.

Um die Leistung der 7850 mit einem Notebook zu erreichen (680M / 7970M, so was in der Richtung) müsstest du 1200 bis 1800 auf den Tisch legen, da weißt du wo der Schinken hängt.


----------



## Xelyna1990 (29. Dezember 2012)

Das ich für ein notebook mit gleicher leistung das gleiche zahl weiß ich, genau das gibt mein text davor auch wieder, ich nutze mein Notebook aber eben nicht nur wie du es beschreibst sondern auch beruflich und bin eben nicht wie jeder abends zu hasue, sondern oft unterwegs oder übernachte in anderen gelegenheiten, ich bin also auf mein notebook angewiesen und nutze es mehr, weil ich einfach im moment oft nicht zu hause bin.

Somit heißt es, in ein neues Notebook investieren um auch wo anders mal was genießen zu können das über Lol und WoW hinaus geht, und das in durschnittlicher optik, oder in eine Monstermaschine investieren, die ich wenn ich pech hab halt auch mal ne zeit lang gar nicht zu gesicht bekomme, weswegen ich wohl eher zum notebook tendiere



> Kauf dir so ein Teil nicht wenn du 600 Euro hast, sondern wenn du 600 Euro übrig hast.



Ist nicht jede investition die man führt eine Investituion weil man geld über hat? Für mich gibt es im monat ein Grundkapital das ich zum leben brauch, und alles darüber ist Freies Kapital das ich für Luxus oder sonstiges verwenden kann, deswegen kann ich den teil ehrlich gesagt nicht ganz nachvollziehen.


----------



## Konov (30. Dezember 2012)

Rabaz schrieb:


> Notebook ist immer irgendwie verlockend weil es einem praktisch und schick erscheint. Man sieht sich im Sommer mal draußen im Garten / Balkon sitzen -> machst du aber dann nicht weil du nichts siehst in der Sonne, angst hast daß es vom wackeligen Gartentisch fällt usw. usw.. Man sieht sich das in der Bahn mal rausholen zum Zeitvertreib -> machst du genau ein mal wenn es neu ist. Über die Leistung wirst du dich wahrscheinlich schon im kommenden Jahr ärgern, mitm desktop zum gleichen Preis kannst du dich noch eine Weile ganz entspannt zurücklehnen.
> 
> Es ist so wie mit 500-Euro Handys, man kauft nicht was man braucht sondern auch Image / Lifestyle / Poserei. Eine Vernunft-Entscheidung ist es selten. Kauf dir so ein Teil nicht wenn du 600 Euro hast, sondern wenn du 600 Euro _übrig_ hast.
> 
> Um die Leistung der 7850 mit einem Notebook zu erreichen (680M / 7970M, so was in der Richtung) müsstest du 1200 bis 1800 auf den Tisch legen, da weißt du wo der Schinken hängt.



Sehr intelligenter Post, +1 ^^

@Xelyna
Würde von einem Laptop unbedingt abraten, zumal du ja meintest dass du bereits einen hast oder?
Klar kein Gaming PC aber Laptops sind halt einfach keine Gaming PCs, oder du musst über 1000 Euro ausgeben, das ist einfach total unklug dafür Geld rauszuwerfen wenn du ne Budget Grenze hast.

Mit dem Desktop wirst du alles aktuelle flüssig zocken auf FULL HD und der alte laptop (wenn du einen hast) ist für den kleinen Spass unterwegs.
Ich käme aber abgesehen davon auch nie auf die Idee unterwegs irgendwelche Egoshooter zu zocken, ist doch alles total unentspannt, da brauch ich meinen PC zuhause und ne Tüte Chips.... fertig 


Thema "Geld über haben":
Wenn du 600 Euro auf der Straße findest, hättest du 600 Euro übrig.

Wenn du 600 gespart hast über ein paar Monate, dann ist das ein ersparter Betrag der dir für eine bestimmte anschaffung zur Verfügung steht.
Du hast sie aber nicht rumliegen.

Insofern ist da schon ein unterschied


----------



## Xelyna1990 (30. Dezember 2012)

> Würde von einem Laptop unbedingt abraten, zumal du ja meintest dass du bereits einen hast oder?
> Klar kein Gaming PC aber Laptops sind halt einfach keine Gaming PCs, oder du musst über 1000 Euro ausgeben, das ist einfach total unklug dafür Geld rauszuwerfen wenn du ne Budget Grenze hast.



Handhelds sind auch keine Heimkonsolen das heißt nicht das man mit ihnen nicht Trotzdem Spaß haben kann, ich sehe das ganze wohl weniger Schwarz/weiß



> Mit dem Desktop wirst du alles aktuelle flüssig zocken auf FULL HD und der alte laptop (wenn du einen hast) ist für den kleinen Spass unterwegs.



Da liegt eben das Problem, davon abgesehen das er eben so langsam ist das ich bis auf LoL und WoW nichts Spielen kann bin ich bei diesen Spaß doch sehr eingeschrenkt , ist villeicht schön das ich auf einem Heimsystem alles auf full HD zocken kann, wenn ich das gerät aber zu hause stehen hab und die meiste zeit nicht nutzen kann bringt es eben 0, du vergisst das meine anfängliche intension war ein System zu haben das wenig kostet und ich ab und zu nutzen kann, von FUll HD und Maximalen details war nicht mal die rede, das ist das selbe wie Heimkonsole VS Handheld, ist schön das die Heimkonsole an sich mehr gute Software und mehr leistung hat,wenn ich aber im monat nur 20% zu hause verbringe, und davon nur 10% zeit hab zum Spielen weil ich mich weiterbilden oder arbeiten muss, bringt mir die Heimkonsole nicht viel, und der grund warum ich mir eine ps3 geholt hatte war auch nur das sie eben mittlerweile recht billig ist, für 600€ würde ich mir so ein gerät nie holen weil der preis für die zeit die ich es nutzen kann zu gering ist, und da ist eben ein Handheld, auch wenn er weniger kann, die bessere Investition.



> Ich käme aber abgesehen davon auch nie auf die Idee unterwegs irgendwelche Egoshooter zu zocken, ist doch alles total unentspannt, da brauch ich meinen PC zuhause und ne Tüte Chips.... fertig



Wieso soll es unenspannt sein in einem Hotel oder einer sonstigen bleibe ein Gerät bei sich zu haben mit den man Spielen kann? Chips kannst du auch in jeder andere Wohnung essen ^^ ich versteh da das problem nicht ganz




> Thema "Geld über haben":
> Wenn du 600 Euro auf der Straße findest, hättest du 600 Euro übrig.
> 
> Wenn du 600 gespart hast über ein paar Monate, dann ist das ein ersparter Betrag der dir für eine bestimmte anschaffung zur Verfügung steht.
> ...



Gut aber ich Spar nicht, ich hab das geld einfach nächsten monat über und kann es ausgeben für was ich will, ich sehe darin einfach kein unterschied, Geld das ich frei ausgeben kann wie ich es will ohne mir über was anderes gedanken zu machen, ob ich rechnungen oder sonst was zahlen muss, ist für mich frei verfügbares geld, ob ich es einfach nur vom monats lohn über ist, monate irgendwo auf einem Konto gelegen hat weil ich mir nichts leisten wollte oder gar auf der Staße gefunden macht für mich da kein unterschied, für mich ist es geld das ich nicht zum leben brauch und für meine unterhaltung, luxus usw verwende frei verfügbares geld das ich eben über hab.

Und das auf etwas bestimmtes gespart wurde hat hier nie jemand gesagt.


----------



## Legendary (30. Dezember 2012)

Öhm...du wolltest erst nen PC, jetzt willste unbedingt ein Notebook und redest quasi den Desktop PC schlecht?!

Muss ich nicht verstehen oder?

Ein System für ca. 600 Euro reicht eine recht lange Zeit für Full HD Auflösung in Spielen, nichts anderes wollte Konov damit sagen.


----------



## Xidish (30. Dezember 2012)

Xelyna1990 schrieb:


> ...,wenn ich aber im monat nur 20% zu hause verbringe, und davon nur 10% zeit hab zum Spielen weil ich mich weiterbilden oder arbeiten muss, bringt mir die Heimkonsole nicht viel, ...,  und da ist eben ein Handheld, auch wenn er weniger kann, die bessere Investition.


Irgendwie widerspricht sich das (imo).
Was nützt Dir der Handheld, wenn Du eh keine Zeit hast - laut Deiner Aussage.
Irgendwie vermute ich, daß die %te oder die scheinbar ständigen Wechsel zwischen arbeiten + weierbilden +++ da oben bei weitem nicht stimmen.

greetz


----------



## Xelyna1990 (30. Dezember 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Irgendwie widerspricht sich das (imo).
> Was nützt Dir der Handheld, wenn Du eh keine Zeit hast - laut Deiner Aussage.
> Irgendwie vermute ich, daß die %te oder die scheinbar ständigen Wechsel zwischen arbeiten + weierbilden +++ da oben bei weitem nicht stimmen.
> 
> greetz



Oder du hast nicht richtig gelesen, ich kann es nicht so viel nutzen weil ich nicht viel zu hause bin, nicht weil ich keine zeit hab es überhaupt zu nutzen, darin besteht ein unterschied =)


> Öhm...du wolltest erst nen PC, jetzt willste unbedingt ein Notebook und redest quasi den Desktop PC schlecht?!



Wo denn?



> Ein System für ca. 600 Euro reicht eine recht lange Zeit für Full HD Auflösung in Spielen, nichts anderes wollte Konov damit sagen.



Was er mir sagen wollte ist im grunde das ein Desktop system mehr leistung für weniger geld Bietet, weiß ich, aber darum geht es mir doch gar nicht, und in der hinsicht hab ich ihn auch keiner sekunde wiedersprochen.


----------



## Konov (30. Dezember 2012)

Xelyna1990 schrieb:


> Handhelds sind auch keine Heimkonsolen das heißt nicht das man mit ihnen nicht Trotzdem Spaß haben kann, ich sehe das ganze wohl weniger Schwarz/weiß



Habe ja auch nie etwas gegenteiliges behauptet.
Aber die von dir oben genannten Spiele, spielst du eben *nur *mit nem entsprechenden Gaming PC. 




Xelyna1990 schrieb:


> Und das auf etwas bestimmtes gespart wurde hat hier nie jemand gesagt.



Du hast es scheinbar immer noch net verstanden... 

Es geht ja net darum, dass du SPARST, der Punkt ist, dass du es nicht ÜBRIG hast.
Oder hast du 5000000000 Euro übrig?? Dann könnte es dir scheiß egal sein, du kaufst dir alles, stellst es dir in die Bude und machst es 1 mal im Jahr an.

Du redest aber davon dass du nur 500-600 Euro hast!!!

und das ist der Knackpunkt. Wenn du nicht mehr hast, ist eben nicht mehr drin!

Wenn das Geld keine Rolle spielt, kauf dir alles was du dir wünschst, fertig.


----------



## Chmas (31. Dezember 2012)

Also bitte die Posts mit: "Desktop PC sind besser sind günstiger sind schneller" und Notebooks sind nur extrem Teuer, langsam und es kaufen nur Leute die auf Image achten... 

Hallo Laptop holt man weil man kein 10-25kg Rechner rumschleppen will ein Laptop wiegt maximal 5kg ein PC 20kg mit Bildschirm, Kabel, Tastatur usw. also bitte wenn ich in der Woche nie zu Hause bin und selbst am Wochenende nur selten dann hole ich mir doch kein scheiß Rechner selbst wenn ich 2x - 3x Rechner kaufen könnte mit der gleichen Leistung wie mein Laptop! Denn ich will was mobiles zum Zocken, Arbeiten, Filme schauen und nicht eine High End Maschine mit dem ich alles zocken kann aber jede 3h-5h abbauen muss in mein Auto verfrachten und dann wieder aufbauen muss also PC sind nur gut wenn man nur an ein Ort verweilt alles andere sind PC sinnlos ... (PS: Versucht ja mal mit dem PC das Zimmer zu wechseln um mal in der Stube/Schlafzimmer/Gästezimmer zu zocken/surfen/chillen bevor ihr alles abgeklemmt habt bin ich schon am zocken ... )

Und zum Post wenn sie ein Laptop schon hat, brauch sie ja nicht noch ein, die Logik ist genau so intelligent wie wenn ich ein 10 Jahre alten Rechner habe brauch ich mir ja kein Kaufen da sollte ich mir lieber ein Laptop holen da ich ja schon ein PC habe aber ein Laptop nicht brauch weil ich eh nie unterwegs bin -.- also bitte lest doch erstmal die Bedürfnisse durch die der Threadersteller hat und denkt nicht was ihr machen würdet sondern schreibt was das den Threadersteller hilft statt seine eigene Meinung durchzusetzen.

Und ich habe lieber 1400 Euro für ein richtigen DTR ausgeben der alle Spiele komplett Flüssig wiedergeben kann und das auch auf High Details als mir ein Notebook für 400 Euro zu holen wo ich maximal Word und ein paar DvDs schauen kann ... 

@Rabez & Konov 6- für komplett am Thema vorbei ... 

@Legendary Wann wollte sie umbedingt ein PC? Sie wollte wissen ob der PC den sie gepostet hat was bringt weil sie ihn günstig bekommen könnte. Da er aber absolut schrott ist will sie nun das sinnvollste machen und lieber ein Notebook kaufen das genau ihre Bedürfnisse erfüllt und nicht die Bedürfnisse von euch erfüllt sie entscheidet selbst und nicht ihr für sie ... ihr könnt ihr maximal Tipps geben aber was ihr aktuell macht ist eher nötigen bzw. drängeln ... 

@Xidish sie hat nur gesagt das sie sehr selten zu Hause ist nicht das sie keine Zeit hat sie will halt was haben womit sie was Anfangen kann wenn sie gerade NICHT zu Hause ist und nein sie will sicher keine 20-30kg mit sich rumschleppen nur um etwas zu zocken/arbeiten/chillen hat ...

@Konov ja klar die oben gennanten Spiele kann mein Laptop locker alles auf high/max wiedegeben nur bei Battlefield wird er vielleicht probleme mit High haben aber der rest ist locker möglich auf max grafik... Und ich weiß genau was sie meint sie hat die 600 Euro übrig denn was heißt sonst übrig ich verdiene bsp. 2,600€ davon brauche ich 600 Euro Miete, 100 euro Telefon/Handy, 250 Euro Tanken/versicherung, 500 Euro Essen/trinken, 150 Euro sonstige Kosten dann habe ich 1000€ Monatlich übrig womit ich alles anfangen kann ich kanns sparen ich kanns ausgeben oder verbrennen. 

Sparen ist nix anderes nur das man versucht seine Ausgaben zu reduzieren um mehr geld ÜBRIG zu haben um es für was anderes auszugeben es nicht haben bedeutet es auf Kredit zu holen oder es zu Leasen, Leihen usw. 

Also bitte hört auf wie die Bild zu sein die die Meinung vorkaut und wenn man nicht ihre Meinung ist dann ist man blöd -.-

Desktop PC ist absolut unnötig für die Zwecke des Threadersteller die Nachteile überwiegen weil der Desktop PC nur 2x vorteile hat und der ist Preis/Leistung und leicht Upgradefähig, die Nachteile sind klar im Vergleich zum Laptop: Mobilität,Stromverbrauch, Emessionen und man benötigt ein Bildschirm und Eingabegeräte um ihn überhaupt nutzen zu können. Lernt es endlich Mobilität ist keine Stärke von Desktop PCs ...


----------



## Chmas (31. Dezember 2012)

So nun wieder zum Thema des Threaderstellers der Link von dem Laptop funktioniert nicht richtig ich habe das Model rausgesucht und ja:
http://www.notebooks...55-770247cf94a0 Acer Aspire V3-771G-53214G50 (Die Links von Notebookbilliger.de funktionieren nicht einfach den Text hintern Link eingeben.)

Mit dem Laptop kannst du alles spielen:
Battlefield 3 auf Medium 
Borderlands auf High/Max 
Guild wars 2 Medium/High 
Dayz High/Max
WoW Medium/High (mit addons und 25er+) 
Leage of legends High/Max



Aufpassen die Notebooks von "Notebooksbilliger.de" haben meistens kein Windows drauf, deswegen sind sie da meisten 70-90Euro günstiger aber so wären es nur 586&#8364; was nicht gerade viel ist und du kannst jedes Spiel zocken was gerade auf den Markt ist mit mindestens Grafikeinstellung Medium, es gibt aktuell kein Spiel wo diese Grafikkarte nicht mindestens 32fps mit Einstellung Medium schafft egal ob es Far Cry 3 , Battlefield 3, Hitman oder andere Spiele...


----------



## Konov (31. Dezember 2012)

Jetzt würden mich noch Benchmark ergebnisse interessieren, die belegen, dass man mit dem 600 Euro Laptop die oben genannten Spiele entsprechend spielen kann 

Da kann ja jeder viel erzählen. Ich glaube da *nicht *daran. Spätestens (!) nach einem Jahr wird die Mühle nichts mehr auf die Kette bekommen an aktuellen Spielen und dann wird man sich ärgern, 600 Euro ausm Fenster geworfen zu haben.
So einfach wie du es hier darstellst, ist es eben nicht.


Der TE hat eine Liste an spielen vorgegeben und dafür braucht man Gaming Power. Beim Desktop biste auf dem ausreichenden Level mit 500-600 Euro dabei, beim Laptop kannste das unter 1000 Euro absolut vergessen.
Besonders sowas wie BF3.... der Laptop raucht bei Medium Settings spätestens nach 2 Wochen wegen Überhitzung ab.


Außerdem will man doch auch ne vernünftige Auflösung?? Kann nicht verstehen wieso das Zocken in Relation zur Mobilität so wichtig sein kann, dass man auf jeden Komfort und preisliche Vorteile verzichtet und sich nen Möchtegern Schlepptop holt, um dann festzustellen, dass die eigenen BF3-Wünsche nicht erfüllt werden können.
Wenns wenigstens nur WoW und GW2 Wünsche wären... aber da selbst BF3 zur Liste gehört ist jeder nicht desktop PC die reinste Geldverschwendung, es sei denn der TE kann seine 1000+ Euro investieren.

Es wurde aber bereits gesagt, dass sie das nicht kann, also WORÜBER wird hier eigentlich diskutiert??

Kauf dir einen Desktop für deine 500-600 Eier und nimm für deine Unterwegs-Trips halt nen Gameboy mit oder sonst was fürn Zeug.... ein gutes Buch soll auch Wunder wirken 


@Chmas

Ach und wenn man nicht DEINER Meinung ist, ist man auch blöd oder wie??

Sorry aber was du erzählst stimmt einfach nicht. Ein Desktop PC ist die einzig sinnvolle Lösung wenn du die genannten Spiele flüssig zocken willst mit einem Budget von max. 600 Euro.
So ein Laptop wie du ihn gepostet hast ist zum Zocken der genannten Spiele auf WENIGSTENS MEDIUM SETTINGS soviel Wert wie ne Rolle Klopapier


----------



## Chmas (31. Dezember 2012)

Meine Daten sind immer Benchmark unterstützt in Gegensatz zu euch die nur aus nicht Erfahrung und eigenen Glauben arbeiten. (Seid ihr eigentlich Priester oder so?) 
http://www.notebookc...0M.71878.0.html 
Das ist die 650M Benchmarkliste solange der CPU nicht deutlich schwächer ist als die 2te I5/I7 Generation kann sie den GPU locker befeuern und diese FPS möglich machen. Die Kühlung ist bei vielen aktuellen Notebooks kein Problem mehr selbst unter Volllast gibts nur noch sehr wenige Notebooks die ins Trotteln kommen...

Wir sind im Jahre 2013 mein letztes Notebook hatte ich 3 Jahre und es konnte selbst neue Spiele noch abspielen selbst wenn nicht mehr auf High/Max sondern nur noch auf low/medium aber wie schon gesagt selbst neue Spiele waren kein Problem (Ja ich weiß der DTR muss aus dem 2020 Jahrzehnt kommen eine Zukunftsmaschine die schneller war als jeder Desktop ... )

Mit 900 Euro lässt sich auch ein Notebook kaufen was eine hohe Auflösung schafft wiederzugeben und zu befeuern für 1300 Euro bekommt man ein Laptop das fast alles auf max wiedergeben kann bis auf ein paar wenige Titel.

Was habt ihr mit Battlefield 3 für ein Problem auf Low/Medium läufts locker die Grafik ist absolut ausreichend um das Spielerlebnis zu haben ich brauch doch nicht 2880x1620 voll Kantenglättung usw. um Spass an ein Spiel zu haben?! Ich kann doch auch in ein Auto mit 200 PS Spass haben wie in ein mit 350PS !? Dafür hab ich halt mit den 200ps höher Mobilität statt mit ein 350ps der jede 200km tanken muss wo das fahren wehtut...

Ein Desktop ist für den TE so viel Wert wie ne Rolleklopapier falls du immer noch nicht bemerkt hast weil deine Auffassungsgabe wie ein Stück Brot ist der Threadersteller ist so gut wie NIE zu Hause also bringt ihn ein Desktop PC so viel wie dir ein Buch...



EDIT: Grafik war in der Verganheit ja auch immer so wichtig PacMan, Tetris und MineSweeper hat nur Spass gemacht weil es eine revolutionäre Grafik war und nicht weil das Spielprenzip überzeugte, WoW wird ja auch nur noch gespielt weil es eine absolut überzeugene Grafik hat und auf keinen Fall weil es Inhalt/Spielprinzip und ähnliches hat ... (Sorry das wusste ich nicht werde nun alle alten Spiele wegschmeißen und nur noch die neusten Spiele spielen wo die Grafik überzeugen muss nicht der Inhalt...)


----------



## Legendary (31. Dezember 2012)

Gott hat gesprochen!


Dein Sarkasmus ist äußerst faszinierend.


----------



## Konov (31. Dezember 2012)

Chmas schrieb:


> Meine Daten sind immer Benchmark unterstützt in Gegensatz zu euch die nur aus nicht Erfahrung und eigenen Glauben arbeiten. (Seid ihr eigentlich Priester oder so?)




Es empfiehlt sich, dann auch die Ergebnisse genau zu lesen.
Bei den Ergebnissen lässt sich nämlich feststellen, dass die 650M Karte nur in Verbindung mit einem i7 und 8GB RAM bei BF3 mittelmässige Ergebnisse erzielen konnte.

DU verlinkst einen 500 Euro Laptop mit 4 GB RAM und i5 CPU.... sorry aber der Vergleich hinkt doch dann oder? 
Ich bin kein Priester aber ich weiß dass die Leute hier im Forum teilweise sehr viel Ahnung haben und darauf stützt sich auch mein Wissen, nicht etwa weil ich Fachinformatiker bin oder sowas.




Chmas schrieb:


> Ein Desktop ist für den TE so viel Wert wie ne Rolleklopapier falls du immer noch nicht bemerkt hast weil deine Auffassungsgabe wie ein Stück Brot ist der Threadersteller ist so gut wie NIE zu Hause also bringt ihn ein Desktop PC so viel wie dir ein Buch...



Dann sollte die Dame vielleicht endlich mal darüber im Klaren werden, was sie nun will.
Alle Nase lang die Meinung zu wechseln bringt auch niemandem was und vorallem kann man DANN keine Hilfe erwarten

Wenn man schon hier um Hilfe bittet, sollte man sie auch annehmen können und nicht seine eigene Meinung danach ständig wechseln.
Wenn man ausschließlich mobil sein will (wovon hier explizit am Anfang NIE die Rede war), dann MUSS es eben ein Laptop sein.

Dann lautet die antwort auf die Frage vom TE aber, NEIN die 500-600 Euro reichen im Leben nicht aus für einen Laptop mit dem man ohne Probleme alle genannten Titel spielen kann.
Ende der Durchsage




Chmas schrieb:


> EDIT: Grafik war in der Verganheit ja auch immer so wichtig PacMan, Tetris und MineSweeper hat nur Spass gemacht weil es eine revolutionäre Grafik war und nicht weil das Spielprenzip überzeugte, WoW wird ja auch nur noch gespielt weil es eine absolut überzeugene Grafik hat und auf keinen Fall weil es Inhalt/Spielprinzip und ähnliches hat ... (Sorry das wusste ich nicht werde nun alle alten Spiele wegschmeißen und nur noch die neusten Spiele spielen wo die Grafik überzeugen muss nicht der Inhalt...)




Jetzt kommste mit der Nummer, das ist so alt... es hat nie jemand bezweifelt, dass Spiele mit scheiß Grafik auch Spass machen KÖNNEN.
Ein Gameboy mit Tetris in Schwarzweiß macht mir heute mehr Spass als so mancher Traktorsimulator in 3D am PC.


Also Leute ihr müsst mal wissen was ihr wollt, dann kann man konkret helfen.
Aber alle Nase lang die Meinung ändern zeigt nur, dass ihr es selbst net wisst und dann kann man auch keine (noch dazu Budget orientierten) Hilfen geben


----------



## Blut und Donner (1. Januar 2013)

Chmas schrieb:


> Meine Daten sind immer Benchmark unterstützt in Gegensatz zu *euch* die nur aus nicht Erfahrung und eigenen Glauben arbeiten. (Seid *ihr* eigentlich Priester oder so?)
> http://www.notebookc...0M.71878.0.html
> Das ist die 650M Benchmarkliste solange der CPU nicht deutlich schwächer ist als die 2te I5/I7 Generation kann sie den GPU locker befeuern und diese FPS möglich machen. Die Kühlung ist bei vielen aktuellen Notebooks kein Problem mehr selbst unter Volllast gibts nur noch sehr wenige Notebooks die ins Trotteln kommen...



1. Deutsche Sprache, schwere Sprache. 
2. Hier bei UNS im Buffed-Forum gibt es eine Netiquette. WIR würden uns sehr freuen, wenn alle, auch wenn sie nicht so aktiv sind, sich daran halten würden.
3. Die Leute von UNS die sich mit Technik auskennen (und das sind einige) sprechen aus eigener Erfahrung, lesen sich aktuelle Tests durch und haben einen gesunden Technikverstand. WIR sind hier um Leuten die Fragen haben zu helfen und nicht um UNS beleidigen zu lassen.
4. Throttling kommt nicht von Trottel

so long
BuD


----------



## Klos1 (3. Januar 2013)

Chmas schrieb:


> Ich kann doch auch in ein Auto mit 200 PS Spass haben wie in ein mit 350PS !? Dafür hab ich halt mit den 200ps höher Mobilität statt mit ein 350ps der jede 200km tanken muss wo das fahren wehtut...



Wenn man sich einen 350PS Wagen wirklich leisten kann, dann tut auch in der Regel das Tanken nicht weh.  Außerdem solltest du mal in einen 325er steigen und danach gleich einen 550er fahren und anschließend deine Aussage nochmal überdenken.

Ich finde im übrigen auch, dass BF3 auf High mit hoher Auflösung und Kantenglättung deutlich mehr Spass macht, als auf low. Aber das ist halt nicht jedem gleich wichtig. Genauso, wie es nicht für jedes Spiel gleich wichtig ist, eine gute Grafik zu haben, weswegen der Tetris-Vergleich in meinen Augen hinkt, wie ein lahmendes Huhn. Spiel mal Dead Space mit Tetris-Grafik und dann sage mir, wie du damit das gleiche Grusel-Ambiente erzeugen möchtest. Oder anders herum, programmiere mal ein Tetris mit BF-Engine und zeige mir den Mehrwert. It depends on the game! Und deswegen sind deine Vergleiche einfach sehr abenteuerlich. Trotz allem heißt das natürlich nicht, dass es nicht möglich sei, auch auf low mit BF seinen Spass zu haben. Den Mehrwert eines optischen Highlights wie BF3 aber gänzlich wegreden zu wollen, ist auch fragwürdig.


----------

